# tilted standards



## montresor (Dec 19, 2007)

Recently got a couple of nice folders cheap, mostly for display, but have been seeing a few examples here and there of photos taken with the Polaroid 80A (using 120 and a light-proof bag) and am curious to try it. The problem is that, as with many folders that may have been knocked around or used roughly, the front standard on the 80A I got is not perpendicular, but tilts back noticeably at the top. Anybody ever mess around with straightening tilted standards? Worth doing? Or should I just enjoy the cameras on the shelf?


----------

